# VE Pro 7 Crash Happy (Mac Pro 2019)



## goalie composer (Aug 10, 2021)

To the hive mind,

In the last couple of weeks I have experienced numerous VE Pro 7 crashes every day and can't figure out the cause. A crash typically happens without warning after about an hour or so and VE Pro locks up (freezes) for a few moments, then crashes and takes Cubase with it.

The 2 things that I can recall updating in the past couple of weeks included the latest updates to Omnisphere and Kontakt however after reverting back to their previous incarnations the crashes continue. I reached out to VE Support along with Apple and couldn't gain much insight.

Has anyone else experienced issues with VE Pro 7 running on a Mac Pro 2019 as of late?

GC


----------



## Wunderhorn (Aug 10, 2021)

I have had something similar happening for over a year. Best thing would be to keep contacting support of NI and VSL so they see that more people are facing similar issues. As far as I could get with them it is a Kontakt issue.
When VEP sits idling for a longer period of time it hangs or crashes. Sometimes you can even see that a particular Kontakt instance goes up to 100% CPU usage (idling) right before the crash. Although I haven't seen this with Big Sur, but the crashes are still happening.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 11, 2021)

I had a problem a few weeks ago where Kontakt was crashing my VEPro server. I sent the crash log to VSL and they suggested rebuilding the Kontakt database somehow (can't remember the exact steps). That took care of it. 

Probably the best thing to do is send that crash log and see what they have to say. VSL support is great.


----------



## goalie composer (Aug 11, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> I have had something similar happening for over a year. Best thing would be to keep contacting support of NI and VSL so they see that more people are facing similar issues. As far as I could get with them it is a Kontakt issue.
> When VEP sits idling for a longer period of time it hangs or crashes. Sometimes you can even see that a particular Kontakt instance goes up to 100% CPU usage (idling) right before the crash. Although I haven't seen this with Big Sur, but the crashes are still happening.


Hmmm yes, that's the same type of activity I'm observing....


----------



## goalie composer (Aug 11, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> I had a problem a few weeks ago where Kontakt was crashing my VEPro server. I sent the crash log to VSL and they suggested rebuilding the Kontakt database somehow (can't remember the exact steps). That took care of it.
> 
> Probably the best thing to do is send that crash log and see what they have to say. VSL support is great.


I've rebuilt the database in Kontakt. Fingers crossed. As for VSL support, they basically said it wasn't their code causing the issue and use the 'guess and check method' to narrow down the culprit.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 11, 2021)

I just re-read the email I got from VSL and they actually pointed me to NI support. On NI's website, I found this article and this is what cleared up my Kontakt crashes:









KONTAKT Crashes (Mac)


This article presents solutions for the most common KONTAKT crashes. Go through the troubleshooting steps one by one until your crash problem is solved. 1. Delete your User Preferences Hold down t...




support.native-instruments.com





It might be worth clearing the User Preferences as well.


----------



## goalie composer (Aug 11, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> I just re-read the email I got from VSL and they actually pointed me to NI support. On NI's website, I found this article and this is what cleared up my Kontakt crashes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for looking that up for me! I'll definitely follow up on that article!


----------



## goalie composer (Aug 11, 2021)

goalie composer said:


> Awesome, thanks for looking that up for me! I'll definitely follow up on that article!


Hmmm Unfortunately the behaviour is continuing even after rebuilding Kontakt's database and trashing preferences. Any other suggestions / ideas?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 11, 2021)

Can you post or PM the crash log file? Maybe there is something in there... Wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## goalie composer (Aug 11, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Can you post or PM the crash log file? Maybe there is something in there... Wish I could be more helpful.


PM'd you


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 11, 2021)

Of all the crashes I've got with VEP, a big part of them were caused by the DAW it was connected to. 
Have you tried to run a fresh project instead of your template in Cubase?
I've solved some weird issues with SINE as well on VEP by saving each instance and by re-importing them back one by one into a new VEP server project.
Might be worth a shot.

Good luck!


----------



## goalie composer (Aug 12, 2021)

Manaberry said:


> Of all the crashes I've got with VEP, a big part of them were caused by the DAW it was connected to.
> Have you tried to run a fresh project instead of your template in Cubase?
> I've solved some weird issues with SINE as well on VEP by saving each instance and by re-importing them back one by one into a new VEP server project.
> Might be worth a shot.
> ...


That's also a good point. I'll probably attempt that in a couple of weeks once this current project is out of the way. Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Bender-offender (Aug 12, 2021)

I haven’t read every response, so apologies if you’ve already answered my questions below.
I’ve had a lot of crashes or freezes using VE pro since getting a 2019 Mac Pro so I feel your pain. I’ve gone as far as removing every VE Pro from Cubase and hosting it in Bidule instead. This way it doesn’t take down Cubase when it crashes. Below are some things that have helped me somewhat:
Have you tried uninstalling/reinstallong your audio interface drivers?
What about any other 3rd party hardware such as UAD? Or even any 3rd party plugins used in VE Pro?
How about Komplete Kontrol? That’s given me a lot more issues than Kontakt.
As suggested before, testing new sessions on both Cubase and VE Pro is best.


----------

